# Strength shop belt - anyone got one?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello guys I'm looking at buying a weight belt. I'm wanting a prong belt and not a lever.

The one I have my eye on is this:

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/10mm-double-prong-buckle-belt-with-front-circle-logo.html

I've used some of their knee sleeves before and rated them so I imagine the belt is good quality too?

Cheers guys


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

I would get a modifit belt instead.

10mm thick, 4" single buckle.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Tonysco said:


> I would get a modifit belt instead.
> 
> 10mm thick, 4" single buckle.


 https://mobilitytools.co.uk/collections/weight-lifting-belts-and-powerlifting-belts/products/modifit-powerlifting-belt-10mm-single-prong-black?variant=17808501801060

This the one?


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

murphy2010 said:


> https://mobilitytools.co.uk/collections/weight-lifting-belts-and-powerlifting-belts/products/modifit-powerlifting-belt-10mm-single-prong-black?variant=17808501801060
> 
> This the one?


 That company,

But i would pay the extra for the leather belt, it'll break in over time;

https://mobilitytools.co.uk/collections/powerlifting-belts/products/modifit-retro-4-single-prong-powerlifting-belt-hand-made-in-uk


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Tonysco said:


> That company,
> 
> But i would pay the extra for the leather belt, it'll break in over time;
> 
> https://mobilitytools.co.uk/collections/powerlifting-belts/products/modifit-retro-4-single-prong-powerlifting-belt-hand-made-in-uk


 Would this be ok:

https://mobilitytools.co.uk/products/modifit-leather-weight-lifting-belt-classic-edition?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping&gclid=Cj0KCQiAlsv_BRDtARIsAHMGVSasyix1EVWFOTgrn2U9Wm12S7HRDDiziDCBIopsNuGyPldm0oXBP_EaAsq3EALw_wcB

Or this:

https://mobilitytools.co.uk/collections/weight-lifting-belts/products/modifit-weight-lifting-belt-black-olympic-weightlifting-style

I dont mind double prong. But I'm poor haha


----------



## Diggitydog (Jan 10, 2021)

I've used their figure 8 straps, dip belt and it's top quality but my favourite belt is Veleo because it expands slightly.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> I dont mind double prong. But I'm poor haha


 Double prongs a pain. It's ok putting it on but can be difficult to take off after a set when you are puffing and panting.


----------

